# No Tip = Lower Rating



## Maven

What do you think of only giving a 5 rating to riders who tip? No Tip means 4 rating maximum.
If this became a general practice, known to riders would PAX be "encouraged" to tip more frequently?


----------



## PCH5150

I think you are over estimating the Pax' concern. They don't care about their rating.


----------



## steveK2016

It's well documented what I think of down rating pax for not tipping.

Tipping is a gratuity, given for extra service. By down rating pax for not tipping, you are implying that tipping is mandatory. If it is mandatory, then it is no longer a gratuity but is a service fee.

Down rating for not tipping is tantamount to pax down rating because you didn't provide service above and beyond, such as offering candy, gum, water or champagne.

Your job is to get them to point a to point b alive and in one piece. Their job is to pay you according to the rate you agreed to get paid without damaging your property along the way.

If you are ok with down rating pax for not tipping, then you should be ok with pax down rating you for not offering extra amenities.

Problem is, a pax can more than likely get their rating reset by Uber or just create a new account. The driver cannot if he is deactivated for low rating.

Pax don't know why you are down rating them, if they even care about their rating. Unless you are announcing at the end of the trip that you are rating them a 4 because they didn't tip, what possible benefit do you think this will actually do rather than directly educating your pax in the merits of tipping?


----------



## Maven

PCH5150 said:


> I think you are over estimating the Pax' concern. They don't care about their rating.


While I agree that most PAX are less concerned with ratings than drivers because they have little reason to be concerned. However, an under 4 rating will reduce the number of drivers willing to pick up a PAX. Would you? It is possible that if the rating goes under 3 or perhaps under 2 that Uber may take some action even if it is just a nasty message.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Maven said:


> While I agree that most PAX are less concerned with ratings than drivers because they have little reason to be concerned. However, an under 4 rating will reduce the number of drivers willing to pick up a PAX. Would you? It is possible that if the rating goes under 3 or perhaps under 2 that Uber may take some action even if it is just a nasty message.


You are running off the premise that most drivers look at the passengers rating before picking them up though. Yeah, maybe they won't get an experienced driver to pick them up. They will always get a newbie that doesn't even know there was a rating. (Which I've talked to many drivers at the airport that had absolutely no clue a passenger had a rating.) And with the average lifespan of an Uber driver being around 6 months, it will be impossible to keep the knowledge spreading. If drivers lasted longer you could probably organize more easily. But that just is not the case.


----------



## Shangsta

Maven said:


> While I agree that most PAX are less concerned with ratings than drivers because they have little reason to be concerned. However, an under 4 rating will reduce the number of drivers willing to pick up a PAX. Would you? It is possible that if the rating goes under 3 or perhaps under 2 that Uber may take some action even if it is just a nasty message.


Most drivers are too desperate for pings to ignore a pax with a low rating.

You are not the first person to think of this and it really hasn't changed the tipping culture.

Non tippers turn to tippers when a driver educates them and wins them over.


----------



## VegasR

The main purpose of ratings is to inform other drivers. 

You're about to go home. Get a ping 6 minutes away. Do you take it?

For this reason i factor the current rating in. Non tippers, especially when extra service is given, should not be 5.0 

If someone is at 4.7 I'll generally give them a 5 unless the do something wrong or are particularly demanding, without tipping


----------



## Over/Uber

steveK2016 said:


> It's well documented what I think of down rating pax for not tipping.
> 
> Tipping is a gratuity, given for extra service. By down rating pax for not tipping, you are implying that tipping is mandatory. If it is mandatory, then it is no longer a gratuity but is a service fee.
> 
> Down rating for not tipping is tantamount to pax down rating because you didn't provide service above and beyond, such as offering candy, gum, water or champagne.
> 
> Your job is to get them to point a to point b alive and in one piece. Their job is to pay you according to the rate you agreed to get paid without damaging your property along the way.
> 
> If you are ok with down rating pax for not tipping, then you should be ok with pax down rating you for not offering extra amenities.
> 
> Problem is, a pax can more than likely get their rating reset by Uber or just create a new account. The driver cannot if he is deactivated for low rating.
> 
> Pax don't know why you are down rating them, if they even care about their rating. Unless you are announcing at the end of the trip that you are rating them a 4 because they didn't tip, what possible benefit do you think this will actually do rather than directly educating your pax in the merits of tipping?


Word

I rate everyone a 5, tip or no, as long as they aren't unseemly in some fashion. Most who rate their drivers rate me a five even though I don't have mints, water all the time or aux cords. I always help with luggage and other large items that are going in the luggage area.

Some provide a little extra for what they consider service above and beyond while most don't. That's not going to change if I rate the non-providers a 4.


----------



## VegasR

Over/Uber said:


> Word
> 
> I rate everyone a 5, tip or no, as long as they aren't unseemly in some fashion. Most who rate their drivers rate me a five even though I don't have mints, water all the time or aux cords. I always help with luggage and other large items that are going in the luggage area.
> 
> Some provide a little extra for what they consider service above and beyond while most don't. That's not going to change if I rate the non-providers a 4.


But other drivers will know. If they are on the fense about accepting a ride they will have better info.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy

Maven said:


> What do you think of only giving a 5 rating to riders who tip? No Tip means 4 rating maximum.
> If this became a general practice, known to riders would PAX be "encouraged" to tip more frequently?


Again with this. It does nothing. I promise you. It does nothing. 


VegasR said:


> But other drivers will know. If they are on the fense about accepting a ride they will have better info.


A sensible ideal that just doens't play out in the real world.


Over/Uber said:


> Word
> 
> I rate everyone a 5, tip or no, as long as they aren't unseemly in some fashion. Most who rate their drivers rate me a five even though I don't have mints, water all the time or aux cords. I always help with luggage and other large items that are going in the luggage area.
> 
> Some provide a little extra for what they consider service above and beyond while most don't. That's not going to change if I rate the non-providers a 4.


Really? I get above & beyond badges. I even was told there should be a way to give me 6 stars. 
"You could always tip, then the better drivers like me will have more incentive to stay on the platform, and that's good for you the rider."
"No, there should be some other way to give more than 5 stars." 
That exchange happened in real ****ing life.


----------



## Over/Uber

VegasR said:


> But other drivers will know. If they are on the fense about accepting a ride they will have better info.


So you really think if a rider is around a 4, drivers will know it's because they don't tip, and ignore the ping accordingly?


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy

I only look at the rating when it's a place downtown SF where picking up is problematic and I'll need to call and arrange. I learned long ago this isn't that easy, and so I'll check the rating to see fi I want to follow through or not. This has actually been helpful. Way less regret in the times I have called and arranged something versus the past when I had faith in anybody to handle simple instructions with a respectfully helpful attitude. But with a bunch of drivers doing their own rating system like this, why would anyone take their ratings that seriously.



Over/Uber said:


> So you really think if a rider is around a 4, drivers will know it's because they don't tip, and ignore the ping accordingly?


His idea makes sense. But if he thinks coming here and getting it started will help, he's delusional. If everyone, all over the world did this, then we could eventually see by the rating, whether pax is probably a tipper or not. In SF, nobody tips (00.0001% is nobody). So they'd all have low ratings and we'd just pick them up anyways, so even with full participation this wouldn't work.


----------



## JoeyA

Shangsta said:


> Most drivers are too desperate for pings to ignore a pax with a low rating.
> 
> You are not the first person to think of this and it really hasn't changed the tipping culture.
> 
> Non tippers turn to tippers when a driver educates them and wins them over.


This could change the tipping culture! I made it myself and I just put it in my car. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## VegasR

Over/Uber said:


> So you really think if a rider is around a 4, drivers will know it's because they don't tip, and ignore the ping accordingly?


Someone might have mediocre ratings for many reasons. But a regular tipper is unlikely to have low ratings.

I've gotten plenty of tips from lower rated drivers but im pretty good at getting tips.

I do factor this in when considering rides that are either marginal or when there will be another ping soon if i pass.


----------



## joebo1963

steveK2016 said:


> It's well documented what I think of down rating pax for not tipping.
> 
> Tipping is a gratuity, given for extra service. By down rating pax for not tipping, you are implying that tipping is mandatory. If it is mandatory, then it is no longer a gratuity but is a service fee.
> 
> Down rating for not tipping is tantamount to pax down rating because you didn't provide service above and beyond, such as offering candy, gum, water or champagne.
> 
> Your job is to get them to point a to point b alive and in one piece. Their job is to pay you according to the rate you agreed to get paid without damaging your property along the way.
> 
> If you are ok with down rating pax for not tipping, then you should be ok with pax down rating you for not offering extra amenities.
> 
> Problem is, a pax can more than likely get their rating reset by Uber or just create a new account. The driver cannot if he is deactivated for low rating.
> 
> Pax don't know why you are down rating them, if they even care about their rating. Unless you are announcing at the end of the trip that you are rating them a 4 because they didn't tip, what possible benefit do you think this will actually do rather than directly educating your pax in the merits of tipping?


I agree on petting pax from point A to point B successfully with no issues gets a 5, however pax with luggage going to and or from the airport and cruise port who don't tip I always give 4's or less.... gave a 3 to a guy because he and his partner wanted stops at different terminals and no tip....and all during the trip they talked about how much money they made..


----------



## steveK2016

joebo1963 said:


> I agree on petting pax from point A to point B successfully with no issues gets a 5, however pax with luggage going to and or from the airport and cruise port who don't tip I always give 4's or less.... gave a 3 to a guy because he and his partner wanted stops at different terminals and no tip....and all during the trip they talked about how much money they made..


Well you are going above and beyond on request. Being asked to do so without offering compensation is acceptablr exception go the rule.


----------



## Talha123

I think they don't care about their rating


----------



## joebo1963

Talha123 said:


> I think they don't care about their rating


Agreed I don't think most care about their rating. Regularly I pick up business people at expensive hotels and restaurants and they discuss their business and vacations to exotic locations in my car and then I get their luggage and they thank me like I'm their friend but not tip.......I always give them a 4. and yesterday his rating was 4.6 so other drivers are giving 4's too


----------



## VegasR

They don't care. But other drivers know they are not a particularly desirable fare.


----------



## Greguzzi

VegasR said:


> Someone might have mediocre ratings for many reasons. But a regular tipper is unlikely to have low ratings.
> 
> I've gotten plenty of tips from lower rated drivers but im pretty good at getting tips.
> 
> I do factor this in when considering rides that are either marginal or when there will be another ping soon if i pass.


Me, too. Under 4.7 is a no, unless it's surging 2x or higher.


----------



## VegasR

Great example tonight. A ping 5 mins away. Do I take it? 4.6. That's a pass, partly because it's hard to be 4.6 as a regular tipper.

Next ping: 4.98. obviously a regular user. Might be a tipper, might just be a pleasant guy. 

Turns out he was both. We talked music. $5 ride, $10 tip. 

Thanks for the intel, other Uber drivers.


----------



## JoeyA

Try out a sign like this. Works well for me. Much more in tips since putting it up in my car.


----------



## DRider85

steveK2016 said:


> It's well documented what I think of down rating pax for not tipping.
> 
> Tipping is a gratuity, given for extra service. By down rating pax for not tipping, you are implying that tipping is mandatory. If it is mandatory, then it is no longer a gratuity but is a service fee.
> 
> Down rating for not tipping is tantamount to pax down rating because you didn't provide service above and beyond, such as offering candy, gum, water or champagne.
> 
> Your job is to get them to point a to point b alive and in one piece. Their job is to pay you according to the rate you agreed to get paid without damaging your property along the way.
> 
> If you are ok with down rating pax for not tipping, then you should be ok with pax down rating you for not offering extra amenities.
> 
> Problem is, a pax can more than likely get their rating reset by Uber or just create a new account. The driver cannot if he is deactivated for low rating.
> 
> Pax don't know why you are down rating them, if they even care about their rating. Unless you are announcing at the end of the trip that you are rating them a 4 because they didn't tip, what possible benefit do you think this will actually do rather than directly educating your pax in the merits of tipping?


I get what you're saying. A tip is not mandatory. But why should a five star passenger rating be mandatory?

What did they do to deserve a five star? And Uber never told us what a five star is. Or what the four-star is. To me a 4 star means that they were good why should a passenger who doesn't tip get the same star rating as someone who does Tip? That's not fair.

So no a tip is not mandatory but why should a 5 star be? What's wrong with 4 star?



JoeyA said:


> Try out a sign like this. Works well for me. Much more in tips since putting it up in my car.


A little aggressive but maybe necessary. Any complaints?


----------



## steveK2016

DRider85 said:


> I get what you're saying. A tip is not mandatory. But why should a five star passenger rating be mandatory?
> 
> What did they do to deserve a five star? And Uber never told us what a five star is. Or what the four-star is. To me a 4 star means that they were good why should a passenger who doesn't tip get the same star rating as someone who does Tip? That's not fair.
> 
> So no a tip is not mandatory but why should a 5 star be? What's wrong with 4 star?
> 
> A little aggressive but maybe necessary. Any complaints?


They paid you and didn't destroy your vehicle in the process.

Of course 5 star to the rider is not mandatory, neither is the 5 star they may or may not give you as a Driver. You want to play that game, don't be shocked when they play it against you. A pax can just make a new Uber account if they get too many 1-4 stars, the driver is out of a revenue source at 4.6.


----------



## DRider85

steveK2016 said:


> They paid you and didn't destroy your vehicle in the process.
> 
> Of course 5 star to the rider is not mandatory, neither is the 5 star they may or may not give you as a Driver. You want to play that game, don't be shocked when they play it against you. A pax can just make a new Uber account if they get too many 1-4 stars, the driver is out of a revenue source at 4.6.


So I'm gonna feel threatened and give them a 5 star just because they don't want to tip? Not fair! No I stand up for justice. A person who doesn't tip is an animal.


----------



## steveK2016

DRider85 said:


> So I'm gonna feel threatened and give them a 5 star just because they don't want to tip? Not fair! No I stand up for justice. A person who doesn't tip is an animal.


You run your business however you want to run it bud.


----------



## JoeyA

DRider85 said:


> I get what you're saying. A tip is not mandatory. But why should a five star passenger rating be mandatory?
> 
> What did they do to deserve a five star? And Uber never told us what a five star is. Or what the four-star is. To me a 4 star means that they were good why should a passenger who doesn't tip get the same star rating as someone who does Tip? That's not fair.
> 
> So no a tip is not mandatory but why should a 5 star be? What's wrong with 4 star?
> 
> A little aggressive but maybe necessary. Any complaints?


Not a single complaint. A few pax glance away, but that's ok. There will be some who may not be able to tip. But no complaints at all. Many more tips tho. Glad i put it up.



steveK2016 said:


> They paid you and didn't destroy your vehicle in the process.
> 
> Of course 5 star to the rider is not mandatory, neither is the 5 star they may or may not give you as a Driver. You want to play that game, don't be shocked when they play it against you. A pax can just make a new Uber account if they get too many 1-4 stars, the driver is out of a revenue source at 4.6.


They paid a dirt cheap fare. All they're doing is getting over, guilt free. Tip us! They tip the pizza delivery boy, I'd hope!


----------



## VegasR

Again. Don't view this as rewarding or punishing riders. Particularly because it has almost no effect on them. 

It is a way to inform other drivers.


----------



## PCH5150

VegasR said:


> Again. Don't view this as rewarding or punishing riders. Particularly because it has almost no effect on them.
> 
> It is a way to inform other drivers.


Yep I agree. Rating most pax is like not investing in your dog's 401k. The dog has no idea and doesn't care.


----------



## Doowop

Over/Uber said:


> So you really think if a rider is around a 4, drivers will know it's because they don't tip, and ignore the ping accordingly?


Ahhh Yes..



steveK2016 said:


> They paid you and didn't destroy your vehicle in the process.
> 
> Of course 5 star to the rider is not mandatory, neither is the 5 star they may or may not give you as a Driver. You want to play that game, don't be shocked when they play it against you. A pax can just make a new Uber account if they get too many 1-4 stars, the driver is out of a revenue source at 4.6.


I do not think anyone here believes this is a game. 2 trips separately ro airport, about $20.00. I load and unload bags and trips were uneventful. Pax 1 gives $5.00 tip. Pax 2 stiffs. Of course pax 1 receives 5*. Do you really believe pax 2 deserves the same? Oh, neither pax destroyed my vehicle.


----------



## VegasR

You don't know a 4.6 won't tip or that a 4.95 will. Partly because dumb dumbs 1 star pax for shutting the door too hard and other stuff that doesn't matter. 

The more we try to make their ratings reflect what does matter the more we'll be able to make profitable decisions.


----------



## htboston

1 star and maybe 2stars for me for no tippers

ratings really don't matter to be honest because a lot of the older drivers and non-english speaking drivers pick up pings as soon as it appears. best thing you can do for yourself is put up a tip sign.


----------



## CherylC

PCH5150 said:


> I think you are over estimating the Pax' concern. They don't care about their rating.


You know it's pretty bad when you make a 80 mile round trip for $37 while a guy strip club bar bounces and doesn't give a tip. Lol I gave him a 1, but like you say, they don't care.


----------



## Doowop

Re: I think you are over estimating the Pax' concern. They don't care about their rating.
I think you need to understand that the rating is foremost to inform the next potential driver of this pax' inclination to tip. Driver can then make a judgement to accept or decline trip.


----------



## Uber Rider 92

All this will achieve (in my case at least) is a lower rating for you too. If after a trip i didn't tip for because it did not require one (no luggage service, no water, no mints, no conversation except confirming my name) I see my rating dip, you better believe I will go and edit the 5 stars that I initially gave you. I've never ever seen my rating take a hit except shortly after a ride for which I didn't tip because the drive didn't require one. So it's easy to tell because of which drivers this happens and give them 1-2 stars.

Afterall it's only fair to let other riders know which drivers to avoid because they hold ratings hostage for tips, without actually doing anything to earn them

Just a heads up that this strategy of yours is a double edged sword.


----------



## Doowop

No luggage service, maybe, but mints, conversation? Perhaps a foot massage would make up for it?


----------



## Uber Rider 92

Doowop said:


> No luggage service, maybe, but mints, conversation? Perhaps a foot massage make up for it?


Just listing things that I've experienced personally and have made me tip. Usually conversation or help with luggage, sometimes water and mints.

But if you just drive me from point A to point B, I've already paid for that. Tipping in that case defeats the purpose of tipping (getting a better service, saying thanks for a an extra good service, etc.).

Plus, contrary to what a lot of people believe, you guys are not the ones who benefit in the long run from the ever increasing tip requirements. It's the corporations that will keep your wages low and will soon enough make you live off of tips that will become a must, same as in the case of waiters.


----------



## Doowop

Tip requirements? Tell me what special services performed for you by your barber/hairdresser, waiter 'require' you to tip? For sure you need a foot massage. Do you take Pool?


----------



## Uber Rider 92

A pleasing haircut, a desire to come back in the future, good conversation, a nice scalp massage when they wash your hair in the nicer salons, etc.

You're forgetting that I'm talking about the case of a driver who does nothing but greet me and drive me from point A to point B, just like a self driving car.

Also very important to note that those industries you mentioned have already been screwed for years and those people now live off of tips as a result. Not tipping them is not the nearly the same as not tipping a driver who is doing the same job as a couple of months ago, but now also expects a tip on top of what he was getting the other day. 

As I've mentioned in my other post, this tipping trend only benefits corporations in the long run. You're getting an extra buck today, but they will make up for it tomorrow when they decide that you don't need a raise because you're making enough from tips.


----------



## Doowop

Uber Rider 92 said:


> A pleasing haircut, a desire to come back in the future, good conversation, a nice scalp massage when they wash your hair in the nicer salons, etc.
> 
> You're forgetting that I'm talking about the case of a driver who does nothing but greet me and drive me from point A to point B, just like a self driving car.
> 
> Also very important to note that those industries you mentioned have already been screwed for years and those people now live off of tips as a result. Not tipping them is not the nearly the same as not tipping a driver who is doing the same job as a couple of months ago, but now also expects a tip on top of what he was getting the other day.
> 
> As I've mentioned in my other post, this tipping trend only benefits corporations in the long run. You're getting an extra buck today, but they will make up for it tomorrow when they decide that you don't need a raise because you're making enough from tips.


Do you take Pool?


----------



## JennyKat

Doowop : Agree with you that "perks" are not necessary. I am a regular Rideshare user and conversation, mints, water, etc. don't affect how I rate or tip unless I accept the mints or water (those are things I carry anyway). I'm surprised that such small things affect passengers' tipping and rating decisions. The driver's job is to get me from point A to point B in a safe, efficient manner (conditions permitting). If a driver truly goes above and beyond -- luggage, inclement weather, difficult roads, horrible traffic -- then I in. For a good conversation or perks that I didn't use, I include a note of appreciation.

Most drivers in my area speak little English, are recent immigrants, have different cultural customs, etc. I do not penalize drivers for not chatting, playing music in a language I don't understand, having difficulty interpreting my instructions when I'm at a confusing location (hey, even people who speak fluent English have trouble navigating ), etc. As long as a driver does his job and makes an effort to find me, arrives on time, gets me where I need to go, etc. then it's a 5* ride. I try to meet them half-way too, e.g. always texting instructions in advance if I'm at a confusing location.


----------



## joebo1963

Uber Rider 92 said:


> A pleasing haircut, a desire to come back in the future, good conversation, a nice scalp massage when they wash your hair in the nicer salons, etc.
> 
> You're forgetting that I'm talking about the case of a driver who does nothing but greet me and drive me from point A to point B, just like a self driving car.
> 
> Also very important to note that those industries you mentioned have already been screwed for years and those people now live off of tips as a result. Not tipping them is not the nearly the same as not tipping a driver who is doing the same job as a couple of months ago, but now also expects a tip on top of what he was getting the other day.
> 
> As I've mentioned in my other post, this tipping trend only benefits corporations in the long run. You're getting an extra buck today, but they will make up for it tomorrow when they decide that you don't need a raise because you're making enough from tips.


not surprising as I see you're Canadian and we have many from Ontario and Quebec here in south florida and we all know how few Canadians tip here, waiters/waitresses constantly complain about the cheap Canadians....yeah they blame their weak Canadian dollars...



JennyKat said:


> Doowop : Agree with you that "perks" are not necessary. I am a regular Rideshare user and conversation, mints, water, etc. don't affect how I rate or tip unless I accept the mints or water (those are things I carry anyway). I'm surprised that such small things affect passengers' tipping and rating decisions. The driver's job is to get me from point A to point B in a safe, efficient manner (conditions permitting). If a driver truly goes above and beyond -- luggage, inclement weather, difficult roads, horrible traffic -- then I in. For a good conversation or perks that I didn't use, I include a note of appreciation.
> 
> Most drivers in my area speak little English, are recent immigrants, have different cultural customs, etc. I do not penalize drivers for not chatting, playing music in a language I don't understand, having difficulty interpreting my instructions when I'm at a confusing location (hey, even people who speak fluent English have trouble navigating ), etc. As long as a driver does his job and makes an effort to find me, arrives on time, gets me where I need to go, etc. then it's a 5* ride. I try to meet them half-way too, e.g. always texting instructions in advance if I'm at a confusing location.


ok, here in south Florida we have the hurricane hitting and since monday gas has been hard to find and there have been fewer uber drivers on the road mainly because gas was hard to find....I waited 45 minutes in line to fill my tank....then I took passengers to the airport to escape Miami/Fort Lauderdale... and they didn't tip.....I waited 24 hours then I re-rated. 1 no consideration for what I had to go thru to fill my tank and stay on the road....


----------



## Doowop

What's better: A pleasing haircut or a foot massage?


----------



## joebo1963

definitely foot massage with happy ending


----------



## FrequentFlyerPAX

Lately I've been spending about $400/week on Uber as a PAX, but this fluctuates up or down depending on where I am flying out to. I went through my last 100 trips and I rated 91 of them 5 stars and tipped. Of those 9 there were 3 that did not have the tipping feature turned on, 1 drove erratically and missed multiple exits to get me to the airport, and it looks like I genuinely messed up the other 5 times. In the past week I saw my score go from 4.79 to 4.76 (I don't know why it is this low to begin with as 9 times out of 10 I politely listen to the driver talk or listen to my own headphones after confirming the trip details with the driver). I had a driver tell me that my score was being affected because I wasn't tipping. Most of my trips are associated with an airport and the majority are taken with Uber Black. If I have been traveling for the past 10 hours and its 2 AM when I get back to my apartment in LA, I may wait until the next day to take care of my Uber rating and tip. Why should I be rated poorly (especially by Uber Black drivers who are receiving a $150+ fare) when I do nothing disrespectful, rate them 5 stars (unless they truly provide poor service), and give them on average a 15% tip?

I have reported this to Uber and I'm hoping they take away the driver's ability to see if the PAX has tipped until they provide their PAX rating. I am not a perfect PAX (I definitely deserved a 1 star rating when I drunkenly argued with my driver when I thought he was going the wrong way 2 years ago and I have had friends who be slightly annoying in the backseat, though I can't think of any other incidents), but I should not have my rating affected when I am paying over $100 rides, rating 5 stars, and tipping. I do care about my score because I rely on Uber for work and cannot afford to have to wait for a car to get to me when there are others nearby. Sure, I may be a unique case that doesn't fit into the case you have presented, but that doesn't mean that I should be being punished.

Also, it's a tip. $150 for an hour of your time is fair in my opinion. I should be able to use discretion and tip as I please. If you don't like that you should be in a different line of service. But so that you tip crusaders can get off your high horses here is a summary of 6 consecutive trips of which 3 resulted in a negative impact to my score:

1/25 (NYC) - Uber Black - 155.72 +23.55 tip + 5 stars (When it was clear my driver did not want to I put on headphones and watched Netflix for the remainder of my ride. At the airport I thanked him before getting out of the car as well as after he helped me get my luggage out of his SUV. My rating went from 4.77 to 4.76 as a result of this trip).

1/23 (NYC) - UberX - 12.31 + 5.00 tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)

1/23 (NYC) - Uber Black - 32.89 + 4.93 tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)

1/22 (NYC) - UberX - 84.70 + 12.70 tip +5 stars (Early morning trip from JFK to my hotel after my weekly red-eye flight. Did not tip until an hour later because I crashed and took a nap. My rating went from 4.78 to 4.77 as a result of this trip)

1/21 (LA) - UberX - 15.98 + 5.oo tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)

1/19 (LA) - Uber Black - 57.16 + 8.57 tip + 5 stars (Arrived at my apartment at 1:30 AM PST and immediately fell asleep. Did not tip until the next morning. My rating went from 4.79 to 4.78 as a result of this trip)

Average fare: ~$60
Average tip: ~16% / ~$10
Average rating: 5
Net change to PAX rating: -0.03
Average tip associated with a negative PAX rating impact: %15 / $14.94

This is essentially collective blackmailing so that I do what I've already been doing but at a pace that fits my Uber's timetable as opposed to my own.


----------



## joebo1963

Re


FrequentFlyerPAX said:


> Lately I've been spending about $400/week on Uber as a PAX, but this fluctuates up or down depending on where I am flying out to. I went through my last 100 trips and I rated 91 of them 5 stars and tipped. Of those 9 there were 3 that did not have the tipping feature turned on, 1 drove erratically and missed multiple exits to get me to the airport, and it looks like I genuinely messed up the other 5 times. In the past week I saw my score go from 4.79 to 4.76 (I don't know why it is this low to begin with as 9 times out of 10 I politely listen to the driver talk or listen to my own headphones after confirming the trip details with the driver). I had a driver tell me that my score was being affected because I wasn't tipping. Most of my trips are associated with an airport and the majority are taken with Uber Black. If I have been traveling for the past 10 hours and its 2 AM when I get back to my apartment in LA, I may wait until the next day to take care of my Uber rating and tip. Why should I be rated poorly (especially by Uber Black drivers who are receiving a $150+ fare) when I do nothing disrespectful, rate them 5 stars (unless they truly provide poor service), and give them on average a 15% tip?
> 
> I have reported this to Uber and I'm hoping they take away the driver's ability to see if the PAX has tipped until they provide their PAX rating. I am not a perfect PAX (I definitely deserved a 1 star rating when I drunkenly argued with my driver when I thought he was going the wrong way 2 years ago and I have had friends who be slightly annoying in the backseat, though I can't think of any other incidents), but I should not have my rating affected when I am paying over $100 rides, rating 5 stars, and tipping. I do care about my score because I rely on Uber for work and cannot afford to have to wait for a car to get to me when there are others nearby. Sure, I may be a unique case that doesn't fit into the case you have presented, but that doesn't mean that I should be being punished.
> 
> Also, it's a tip. $150 for an hour of your time is fair in my opinion. I should be able to use discretion and tip as I please. If you don't like that you should be in a different line of service. But so that you tip crusaders can get off your high horses here is a summary of 6 consecutive trips of which 3 resulted in a negative impact to my score:
> 
> 1/25 (NYC) - Uber Black - 155.72 +23.55 tip + 5 stars (When it was clear my driver did not want to I put on headphones and watched Netflix for the remainder of my ride. At the airport I thanked him before getting out of the car as well as after he helped me get my luggage out of his SUV. My rating went from 4.77 to 4.76 as a result of this trip).
> 
> 1/23 (NYC) - UberX - 12.31 + 5.00 tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)
> 
> 1/23 (NYC) - Uber Black - 32.89 + 4.93 tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)
> 
> 1/22 (NYC) - UberX - 84.70 + 12.70 tip +5 stars (Early morning trip from JFK to my hotel after my weekly red-eye flight. Did not tip until an hour later because I crashed and took a nap. My rating went from 4.78 to 4.77 as a result of this trip)
> 
> 1/21 (LA) - UberX - 15.98 + 5.oo tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)
> 
> 1/19 (LA) - Uber Black - 57.16 + 8.57 tip + 5 stars (Arrived at my apartment at 1:30 AM PST and immediately fell asleep. Did not tip until the next morning. My rating went from 4.79 to 4.78 as a result of this trip)
> 
> Average fare: ~$60
> Average tip: ~16% / ~$10
> Average rating: 5
> Net change to PAX rating: -0.03
> Average tip associated with a negative PAX rating impact: %15 / $14.94
> 
> This is essentially collective blackmailing so that I do what I've already been doing but at a pace that fits my Uber's timetable as opposed to my own.


Recently lyft updated the rating feature. Drivers have 24 to enter a rating so in uourid imagine you're be all 5. Uber forces the driver to rate immediately and then the driver can't change it. Still as a driver I feel you've been treated harsh. I would not of given those. Wish more pax were like you here


----------



## Joshua J

This is my personal opinion but I think you're going to do more harm than good -

For instance, today, I got a $6 tip on a $10.87 fare and yesterday a $3 tip on a $3 fare, in-app. By your logic, I would have rated these users less and, if they noticed, it might cause the OPPOSITE result from their good intentions.

"What's the point of tipping if the driver is going to rate me less?"

I also *DO THINK *passengers pay attention to ratings more than not, especially in this day and age of Facebook, social media, who likes my posts, etc.


----------



## kdyrpr

htboston said:


> 1 star and maybe 2stars for me for no tippers
> 
> ratings really don't matter to be honest because a lot of the older drivers and non-english speaking drivers pick up pings as soon as it appears. best thing you can do for yourself is put up a tip sign.


So how do you know they aren't going to tip in the app?? Case in point....just received a $3 tip for a ride that I drove 3 blocks, 3 days ago.


----------



## Adieu

Tipped $5, i wonder if Lyft upgraded him










PS i usually write "5* if tip"....unless they annoy me and trash my last destination filter. Like Chris.


----------



## Over/Uber

Adieu said:


> PS i usually write "5* if tip"....unless they annoy me and trash my last destination filter. Like Chris.


And Chris knew he trashed your DF how, schnozzle?


----------



## Adieu

FrequentFlyerPAX said:


> Lately I've been spending about $400/week on Uber as a PAX, but this fluctuates up or down depending on where I am flying out to. I went through my last 100 trips and I rated 91 of them 5 stars and tipped. Of those 9 there were 3 that did not have the tipping feature turned on, 1 drove erratically and missed multiple exits to get me to the airport, and it looks like I genuinely messed up the other 5 times. In the past week I saw my score go from 4.79 to 4.76 (I don't know why it is this low to begin with as 9 times out of 10 I politely listen to the driver talk or listen to my own headphones after confirming the trip details with the driver). I had a driver tell me that my score was being affected because I wasn't tipping. Most of my trips are associated with an airport and the majority are taken with Uber Black. If I have been traveling for the past 10 hours and its 2 AM when I get back to my apartment in LA, I may wait until the next day to take care of my Uber rating and tip. Why should I be rated poorly (especially by Uber Black drivers who are receiving a $150+ fare) when I do nothing disrespectful, rate them 5 stars (unless they truly provide poor service), and give them on average a 15% tip?
> 
> I have reported this to Uber and I'm hoping they take away the driver's ability to see if the PAX has tipped until they provide their PAX rating. I am not a perfect PAX (I definitely deserved a 1 star rating when I drunkenly argued with my driver when I thought he was going the wrong way 2 years ago and I have had friends who be slightly annoying in the backseat, though I can't think of any other incidents), but I should not have my rating affected when I am paying over $100 rides, rating 5 stars, and tipping. I do care about my score because I rely on Uber for work and cannot afford to have to wait for a car to get to me when there are others nearby. Sure, I may be a unique case that doesn't fit into the case you have presented, but that doesn't mean that I should be being punished.
> 
> Also, it's a tip. $150 for an hour of your time is fair in my opinion. I should be able to use discretion and tip as I please. If you don't like that you should be in a different line of service. But so that you tip crusaders can get off your high horses here is a summary of 6 consecutive trips of which 3 resulted in a negative impact to my score:
> 
> 1/25 (NYC) - Uber Black - 155.72 +23.55 tip + 5 stars (When it was clear my driver did not want to I put on headphones and watched Netflix for the remainder of my ride. At the airport I thanked him before getting out of the car as well as after he helped me get my luggage out of his SUV. My rating went from 4.77 to 4.76 as a result of this trip).
> 
> 1/23 (NYC) - UberX - 12.31 + 5.00 tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)
> 
> 1/23 (NYC) - Uber Black - 32.89 + 4.93 tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)
> 
> 1/22 (NYC) - UberX - 84.70 + 12.70 tip +5 stars (Early morning trip from JFK to my hotel after my weekly red-eye flight. Did not tip until an hour later because I crashed and took a nap. My rating went from 4.78 to 4.77 as a result of this trip)
> 
> 1/21 (LA) - UberX - 15.98 + 5.oo tip + 5 stars (No change to rating)
> 
> 1/19 (LA) - Uber Black - 57.16 + 8.57 tip + 5 stars (Arrived at my apartment at 1:30 AM PST and immediately fell asleep. Did not tip until the next morning. My rating went from 4.79 to 4.78 as a result of this trip)
> 
> Average fare: ~$60
> Average tip: ~16% / ~$10
> Average rating: 5
> Net change to PAX rating: -0.03
> Average tip associated with a negative PAX rating impact: %15 / $14.94
> 
> This is essentially collective blackmailing so that I do what I've already been doing but at a pace that fits my Uber's timetable as opposed to my own.


Drivers CANNOT see you tip before rating.

4.76 is a normal rating on Uber.

All it takes is to appear anxious and mention being late (in turn making them anxious), or to not be ready for pickup when they arrive.

If you do stuff like try to toss luggage onto a seat, you will be rated much lower.

If you try to resist a driver's instruction to leave the luggage load/unload to him (especially on a luxury vehicle), you just earned yourself 1*. He's not fishing for tips, he's protecting his expensive work vehicle...

Oh, and if you take truck-based SUVs to the airport, or in the city for that matter? Do NOT, EVER, open the left rear door. There is absolutely no reason to, whatsoever... in some sedans with RWD, okay, do it carefully....but not in trucks. And if he happens to have captain chairs with a middle walkway or if he asked you specifically to exit on the right.... 1* guaranteed.



Over/Uber said:


> And Chris knew he trashed your DF how, schnozzle?


Chris shoulda shaddaped about making money in the back of a base rate Lyft ride....and seemed a little less like a downrater.

Anyway, airport riders that pay out less than $40 deserve to lose a couple notches off their 4.8*. Especially on a ride that pings out as a 45+.

Rating is a tool...


----------



## Xobbit1

Adieu said:


> PS i usually write "5* if tip"....unless they annoy me and trash my last destination filter. Like Chris.


I feel sad looking at your world from above lol Sometimes i want to help, but i dont know how. Tell me why do you deserve a tip? Chris was talking about money and out of jealousy he gets a bad rating. But, funny thing is, Chris doesnt care lol So if i was Chris and i read this, i would laugh so hard but also feel bad for you. And please elaborate, how was it his fault that he didnt make a 40$ ride? I suppose he should move his house further down the road to please you. Was Chris forcing you to do base rate Lyft rides for living. I just dont get it.

Who knows, maybe if i get my Passenger science degree as well, i could follow all the guideline of being true 5 star passenger
But thanks for the tip, from now on, i will make sure and contact all my drivers to make sure i am not trashing their trip filter. I just want that 5 star you know. Otherwise im nothing in this world. My mother would be so proud. Oh boy

This whole threat... No tip=lower rating. So if a single mother of 3 struggling to provide for her family cant leave a tip, she gets punished more. What a great logic. Next time she is late to work or in a rush to hospital because her kid is dying, she goes to request Uber, but closest driver noticed "no tipper" and declined, another driver did the same. Now the closest driver is 14+ minutes away. Shes crying all the way and gets him to the hospital. Luckily the baby survived. But now he is a potato, laying on the bed and being useless. So now mother has to decide whether to keep her potato or pull the plug and all that because of one fkn extra dollar in your pocket. Spend it on education


----------



## steveK2016

Xobbit1 said:


> I feel sad looking at your world from above lol Sometimes i want to help, but i dont know how. Tell me why do you deserve a tip? Chris was talking about money and out of jealousy he gets a bad rating. But, funny thing is, Chris doesnt care lol So if i was Chris and i read this, i would laugh so hard but also feel bad for you. And please elaborate, how was it his fault that he didnt make a 40$ ride? I suppose he should move his house further down the road to please you. Was Chris forcing you to do base rate Lyft rides for living. I just dont get it.
> 
> Who knows, maybe if i get my Passenger science degree as well, i could follow all the guideline of being true 5 star passenger
> But thanks for the tip, from now on, i will make sure and contact all my drivers to make sure i am not trashing their trip filter. I just want that 5 star you know. Otherwise im nothing in this world. My mother would be so proud. Oh boy
> 
> This whole threat... No tip=lower rating. So if a single mother of 3 struggling to provide for her family cant leave a tip, she gets punished more. What a great logic. Next time she is late to work or in a rush to hospital because her kid is dying, she goes to request Uber, but closest driver noticed "no tipper" and declined, another driver did the same. Now the closest driver is 14+ minutes away. Shes crying all the way and gets him to the hospital. Luckily the baby survived. But now he is a potato, laying on the bed and being useless. So now mother has to decide whether to keep her potato or pull the plug and all that because of one fkn extra dollar in your pocket. Spend it on education


To be fair, if the mother had a dying potato, she should have dialed 9-11. If she doesnt have insurance to cover an ambulance ride, that would be her last concern with a dying potato and the hospital bills themselves.


----------



## forqalso

Uber Rider 92 said:


> A pleasing haircut, a *desire to come back in the future,* good conversation, a nice scalp massage when they wash your hair in the nicer salons, etc.
> 
> You're forgetting that I'm talking about the case of a driver who does nothing but greet me and drive me from point A to point B, just like a self driving car.
> 
> Also very important to note that those industries you mentioned have already been screwed for years and those people now live off of tips as a result. Not tipping them is not the nearly the same as not tipping a driver who is doing the same job as a couple of months ago, but now also expects a tip on top of what he was getting the other day.
> 
> As I've mentioned in my other post, this tipping trend only benefits corporations in the long run. You're getting an extra buck today, but they will make up for it tomorrow when they decide that you don't need a raise because you're making enough from tips.


That is why you tip your Uber driver. Tips help keep experienced drivers on the road. Uber is not going to raise rates any time soon, they'll lower it again first and they have motivation to get the more experienced drivers off their platform to be replaced by others on a cheaper contract. Does the average passenger know this? No. And does a one star somehow convey that info to the nontipper? No. 
Anyone that takes the time to think about the fact that their ride is one third the price of a taxi and given to them by someone that's paying all the expenses necessary to get them where they want, would tip and still save over a taxi fare. They don't, though. It's a low level sociopathic act.


----------



## James Stern

At a macro level, no tipping was a differentiator for me and others who aren’t comfortable with the whole tipping interaction. Am I giving too much? Will they be mad if I don’t give enough? In all of Europe, tipping is not expected nor is it the norm at restaurants, in taxis or any other service industry. Tipping is accepted, however there would never be a conversation like this because it implies that you expect a tip. For me, no tipping and the ability to use your phone and CC to pay was the reason I stopped taking taxis. However now almost all taxi services have apps. Now that it seems from this post that both Uber and traditional taxis expect tips, I no longer will rely exclusively on Uber.

Remember what brought Uber value...


----------



## forqalso

McDonalds doesn’t require tipping, either. Take a taxi there.


----------



## steveK2016

forqalso said:


> That is why you tip your Uber driver. Tips help keep experienced drivers on the road. Uber is not going to raise rates any time soon, they'll lower it again first and they have motivation to get the more experienced drivers off their platform to be replaced by others on a cheaper contract. Does the average passenger know this? No. And does a one star somehow convey that info to the nontipper? No.
> Anyone that takes the time to think about the fact that their ride is one third the price of a taxi and given to them by someone that's paying all the expenses necessary to get them where they want, would tip and still save over a taxi fare. They don't, though. It's a low level sociopathic act.


Thats the wrong reason to tip. All tipping will do is subsidize drivers who will continue to drive at lower and lower rates. If they arent tipped and need to quit driving, uber will have to raise rates. Its when you accept the fall that you start encouraging it.

Restaurants are the same, they should not be exempt from minimum wage just because wait staff gets tips.


----------



## luckytown

If you could do everything you wanted to rate the pax....and you could see who tips and who doesn't......Uber would change the system so you could'nt see anything.....the pax are ubers bread and butter


----------



## James Stern

I tried Curb I’m the city today for the first time. It went well. Downside is I can’t request a nice car. Tip expectation is likely the same as with Uber drivers. 

I think that if the tip could be collected after the ride billed just like the fare, and the ratings were pending payment, it would be best on all platforms. For me, tipping in the car is an uncomfortable situation and adds complexity to the process. (I prefer not to carry cash since it really isn’t needed any longer)

So for now since Uber drivers are expecting tips simply for getting me from A to B, I now am opening up my options and will also give the other ride shares a whirl since Uber isn’t really providing extra value.

PS, the Curb ride was less than the Uber ride to the same location by .50 cents.


----------



## Julescase

Chauffeur_James said:


> You are running off the premise that most drivers look at the passengers rating before picking them up though. Yeah, maybe they won't get an experienced driver to pick them up. They will always get a newbie that doesn't even know there was a rating. (Which I've talked to many drivers at the airport that had absolutely no clue a passenger had a rating.) And with the average lifespan of an Uber driver being around 6 months, it will be impossible to keep the knowledge spreading. If drivers lasted longer you could probably organize more easily. But that just is not the case.


 Possibly, but there's something satisfying about giving the shitty, cheap person A rating they deserve.

Personally, as a driver, I definitely care about the passenger's rating; I just posted earlier today about canceling a ride of someone who was 3.7 stars- it was a 1.9 surge and I still cancelled.... I just don't need that shitty, rude, or inconsiderate person in my car, especially if I can avoid it. Yes, there will always be someone to pick them up, but I know that that someone will definitely not be as courteous and fun as I am.

Have fun with that 3.7!!





James Stern said:


> I tried Curb I'm the city today for the first time. It went well. Downside is I can't request a nice car. Tip expectation is likely the same as with Uber drivers.
> 
> I think that if the tip could be collected after the ride billed just like the fare, and the ratings were pending payment, it would be best on all platforms. For me, tipping in the car is an uncomfortable situation and adds complexity to the process. (I prefer not to carry cash since it really isn't needed any longer)
> 
> So for now since Uber drivers are expecting tips simply for getting me from A to B, I now am opening up my options and will also give the other ride shares a whirl since Uber isn't really providing extra value.
> 
> PS, the Curb ride was less than the Uber ride to the same location by .50 cents.


How much more "extra value " do you require, really? I mean, is shaving 3/4ths of the cost of a taxi off the price not value enough? Perhaps the Uber driver should pay _you_ for the pleasure of being lucky enough to give you a ride in _their_ vehicle, using their gas and taking their time to do so?

I'm constantly flabbergasted by folks who feel the need to get a ride from Point a to Point b in a private vehicle for less than the cost of a public bus ride.

Am I living on another planet? Help me reconcile this issue with in my brain, because for the life of me people's expectations are just beyond insane at this point. All of these cheap Uber and Lyft rides have brought the cheap people out wanting more and more for less and less- when will it stop? Will the drivers be required to pay a minimum fare of five dollars to their passengers soon? When will it be low enough?

I welcome any of these cheap passengers to come and drive in a city like Los Angeles or New York and explain why riders should be paying under a dollar per mile for the hell that is driving through traffic on a daily basis regardless of the time of day.

It's just....so...*something*.

It's so something- I just don't know what that "something" is.


----------



## James Stern

Julescase said:


> Possibly, but there's something satisfying about giving the shitty, cheap person A rating they deserve.
> 
> Personally, as a driver, I definitely care about the passenger's rating; I just posted earlier today about canceling a ride of someone who was 3.7 stars- it was a 1.9 surge and I still cancelled.... I just don't need that shitty, rude, or inconsiderate person in my car, especially if I can avoid it. Yes, there will always be someone to pick them up, but I know that that someone will definitely not be as courteous and fun as I am.
> 
> Have fun with that 3.7!!
> 
> 
> 
> How much more "extra value " do you require, really? I mean, is shaving 3/4ths of the cost of a taxi off the price not value enough? Perhaps the Uber driver should pay _you_ for the pleasure of being lucky enough to give you a ride in _their_ vehicle, using their gas and taking their time to do so?
> 
> I'm constantly flabbergasted by folks who feel the need to get a ride from Point a to Point b in a private vehicle for less than the cost of a public bus ride.
> 
> Am I living on another planet? Help me reconcile this issue with in my brain, because for the life of me people's expectations are just beyond insane at this point. All of these cheap Uber and Lyft rides have brought the cheap people out wanting more and more for less and less- when will it stop? Will the drivers be required to pay a minimum fare of five dollars to their passengers soon? When will it be low enough?
> 
> I welcome any of these cheap passengers to come and drive in a city like Los Angeles or New York and explain why riders should be paying under a dollar per mile for the hell that is driving through traffic on a daily basis regardless of the time of day.
> 
> It's just....so...*something*.
> 
> It's so something- I just don't know what that "something" is.


Why the hell are you driving if you don't get enough per ride? I'm certain your skill set is quite limited since you are driving other people for real jobs whilst you do a mindless activity like drive a car for a living but. Certainly McDonald's is surely hiring. I will be making it my full time job to encourage not only no tipping, but giving 1's and 2's only as ratings until this ludicrous notion of tipping someone for doing their shitty job, no more no less.


----------



## Saltyoldman

Over/Uber said:


> So you really think if a rider is around a 4, drivers will know it's because they don't tip, and ignore the ping accordingly?


I do. It's either that or they are complete a holes. Just not worth the 5$ to find out.


----------



## Threedog1421

Pretty tacky OP.....Being tipped isn't a entitlement.


----------



## Saltyoldman

Threedog1421 said:


> Pretty tacky OP.....Being tipped isn't a entitlement.


Neither is 5*


----------



## fusionuber

Threedog1421 said:


> Pretty tacky OP.....Being tipped isn't a entitlement.


tipping = respect period. Even a dollar = 5 stars


----------



## NorCalPhil

I don't care if they tip or not. I care even less about their rating than I do my own, and I don't care about my rating. I don't decline rides because of low ratings. I give everyone 5 stars because I just can't be bothered changing it from the default. You gotta really impress me to make me change the default.

But you all go ahead and waste your time thumbing stars and getting butthurt over non-tipping pax.


----------



## Cdub2k

With Uber people might tip later on hours after the ride once they have a chance to look at the app. I get a lot of 5 star ratings and tips from customers hours after the ride and sometimes like the day or two after. Also, with Uber you have to give the rider a rating right after you drop them off and you don't even know have they tipped you on the app or not until you give them a rating. So I'm just assuming Lyft is different? Even if it was a way on Uber for us to see did they tip before giving them a rating I wouldn't rate them down just for not tipping. I down vote people who are extra rude, extremely smelly, or if they make a mess in my car. I've had almost 800 rides so far and I think I've only dished out 5 or so 1 Star ratings. And each one came with a detailed complaint to Uber telling them never to give me them again.


----------



## gsdinc

VegasR said:


> The main purpose of ratings is to inform other drivers.
> 
> You're about to go home. Get a ping 6 minutes away. Do you take it?
> 
> For this reason i factor the current rating in. Non tippers, especially when extra service is given, should not be 5.0
> 
> If someone is at 4.7 I'll generally give them a 5 unless the do something wrong or are particularly demanding, without tipping


 How About picking up a fair at a supermarket loading your car full of groceries then you helping them offload for five dollars and no tip talk about cheap


----------



## mountainman

I’m new to the chat, and to Uber, so this is all very interesting. I’m assuming that when you say you give a low rating if a pax doesn’t tip, you mean a cash tip, correct? Because you have to rate pax at the end of the trip without knowing whether they will tip you through the app.


----------



## upyouruber

Maven said:


> What do you think of only giving a 5 rating to riders who tip? No Tip means 4 rating maximum.
> If this became a general practice, known to riders would PAX be "encouraged" to tip more frequently?


This is my policy as well that I adopted a few weeks ago. C'mon PAXs, like its' gonna kill ya' to tip your Uber driver even just a buck or two? Sheeesh!



JoeyA said:


> Try out a sign like this. Works well for me. Much more in tips since putting it up in my car.


Awesome sign. Love it!



NorCalPhil said:


> I don't care if they tip or not. I care even less about their rating than I do my own, and I don't care about my rating. I don't decline rides because of low ratings. I give everyone 5 stars because I just can't be bothered changing it from the default. You gotta really impress me to make me change the default.
> 
> But you all go ahead and waste your time thumbing stars and getting butthurt over non-tipping pax.


If you don't care about tips, that is your perogative. Please explain though why you have to make it personal that other drivers are more ambitious than yourself? All you had to do was remain silent!


----------



## Uberfunitis

If someone offers me a cash bribe (tip), they get an automatic one star.


----------



## upyouruber

Uberfunitis said:


> If someone offers me a cash bribe (tip), they get an automatic one star.


So why do you even drive for Uber?


----------



## Uberfunitis

To explore my city and find new places while talking with new people. Mostly I do it to pass the time and make a little money along the way.


----------



## upyouruber

Uberfunitis said:


> To explore my city and find new places while talking with new people. Mostly I do it to pass the time and make a little money along the way.


Ok, very good reasoning. So why does the gesture of a pax giving you a tip, insult you?


----------

